# Is this an oyster mushroom??



## Aaron Foss (Apr 16, 2018)

View attachment 4996
View attachment 4997
View attachment 4998
Found on a dead oak tree.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes looks like it to me. Does it smell kinda fishy if you break a piece off? If so it's it.


----------



## Aaron Foss (Apr 16, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> Yes looks like it to me. Does it smell kinda fishy if you break a piece off? If so it's it.


I assume it is edible


----------



## heliguy (Apr 11, 2014)

Arrived back in KY today. Hit the woods in McCreary Co. for about an hour and a half 33 degrees and freezing rain. I'll be having eggs and morels for breakfast. Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes oyster mushroom are good.


----------

